# Sudden stabbing bad pain at 30 weeks weeks pregnant :(



## Carleyx

Hi,
How are u all? Just wondering if anyone can help. . . .
I've just been sitting here watching TV and then all of a sudden I had an overwhelming sharp in my right side and under my belly. It was hurting for like 5 mins then got worse then calmed down then got worse again. I panicked cos it was so bad, it went on for about 20 mins. All through the pain the baby was moving and kicking and then had hiccups... I lay down and it went away but now I just don't feel right. 
I've suffered kidney infections and UTI many times througout my life and this definately was not that.
I'm a little scared and worried, and have no idea what it was :( does anyone know what it could've been? Xx


----------



## CMarie

I have no idea what it could be. I've been getting loads of sharp pains lower in my belly, but that's from Baby dropping. Maybe call your mw/doctor??


----------



## Braven05

I had pains on the left side of my bump last night and when I pushed on it I got a stabbing sharp pain...I think for me it was just round ligaments or tired muscles or something...I was pretty active the day before and did too much...if you're concerned call about it. I was reassured that my baby was still very active and it stopped after resting.


----------



## Mrs-G

I get a stitch type pain in my right hand side often, it is usually relieved if I have a wee but not all the time. I just thought it was part of being pregnant, I mentioned it to my midwife and she didn't seem concerned by it.


----------



## magicbubble

ive only just got over a horrible bout of pain that lasted a good hour or so :( i got out of the car and was bent double - couldnt stand straight for a good couple of minutes. every sudden movement hurt. i had it for a whole afternoon last week aswell. i dont know what it is but my midwife didnt shed any light on it when i told her today. it goes right across the front of my tummy


----------



## Carleyx

Yeah I suppose it can compare to a stitch, but a lot worse and constant. It started, got worse, got better, got worse again then better, then went away.
Xx


----------



## ashley2pink

I get some odd stabbing twinges in my upper belly sometimes, but they dont hurt that bad. If it does hurt pretty bad, it could be something more serious, like placental abruption-but usually the pain wouldnt go away and you would bleed. If you have it again and the pain is pretty severe then get checked. Most likely its nothing at all though, but its always best to be safe!


----------



## Carleyx

I'm going to ring the midwife tommorrow, just to be safe.
Baby's still moving about and kicking quite a lot in there still, glad he's ok. :)
Xx


----------

